# Question on probios



## oxdrover14 (Apr 27, 2011)

Boy it seems I always have a question. I ran to tractor supply today to get some probios and noticed it is probios equine one and not bovine one it doesn't have goat directions on it was wondering if it will work?


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 27, 2011)

oxdrover14 said:
			
		

> Boy it seems I always have a question. I ran to tractor supply today to get some probios and noticed it is probios equine one and not bovine one it doesn't have goat directions on it was wondering if it will work?


I can't really help you with that, though I am sure someone on here can. I was looking for a probiotic for my goats in TSC and got the Goats Prefer Probiotic Power . The levels of nutrients and good bacteria in it are formulated specifically for our beloved goats.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 27, 2011)

Equine probios is fine.  I usually just give 'em one spin of the dial.


----------



## julieq (Apr 27, 2011)

We've used equine Probios granules and paste both for the goats.


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 28, 2011)

The equine should be fine. 

It's hard to find medications labeled for use in goats, there's not that many out there compared to what you can find for horses or cattle.


----------

